# Mountain Dew Bottle that says filled by Gomer and Jethro.



## count_8809 (Mar 26, 2020)

Does anyone have information or know someone that has bottle, I cannot find anything.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lots of mountain dew bottlers had thier names put on mountain dew acl hillbilly bottles. Not sure how many. Some are common and some are not.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 26, 2020)

It is perty.  Lock it back up it that safe


----------



## embe (Mar 26, 2020)

I've seen these before but always assumed it was a random pairing of names (filled by x and y)


----------



## count_8809 (Mar 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Lots of mountain dew bottlers had thier names put on mountain dew acl hillbilly bottles. Not sure how many. Some are common and some are not.


Thanks for your response, I have found other Dew bottles filled by a number of other names, the only thing I've found is one going up for auction but they didn't post any information.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2020)

I've seen many different names on these, some tougher then others & some tough ones in mint shape can get $100+. Not sure how tough yours is but the faded colors will effect price unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## count_8809 (Mar 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I've seen many different names on these, some tougher then others & some tough ones in mint shape can get $100+. Not sure how tough yours is but the faded colors will effect price unfortunately. LEON.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## nhbandit (Apr 1, 2020)

You can tell what bottling plant it came from by the names. Some are much more rare than others. I'm not familiar with that one. Poking around on Google I came up with one that was from the mid 60s and sold for around $200. It was in way better condition than yours. If I had to guess I would bet those were more of a fantasy bottle done during the time that Gomer Pyle and the Beverly Hillbillies tv shows were popular. Most of the other named bottles had actual people by those names working at the bottling plants.  https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/mountain-mt-dew-hillbilly-name-bottle-by-gomer


----------



## count_8809 (Apr 1, 2020)

nhbandit said:


> You can tell what bottling plant it came from by the names. Some are much more rare than others. I'm not familiar with that one. Poking around on Google I came up with one that was from the mid 60s and sold for around $200. It was in way better condition than yours. If I had to guess I would bet those were more of a fantasy bottle done during the time that Gomer Pyle and the Beverly Hillbillies tv shows were popular. Most of the other named bottles had actual people by those names working at the bottling plants.  https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/mountain-mt-dew-hillbilly-name-bottle-by-gomer


Thank you for the information


----------



## Gene (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice bottle!


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I used to work for a Pepsi Cola bottler here in eastern Canada back in the late 70's . we would see hundreds of those . funny how something I used to spend 10 hours a day producing is now antique . 10 oz returnables . I shed enough blood working there i deserve a war medal .


----------

